# Ninja Cat



## David Baxter PhD (May 25, 2010)

I play this game with the cats here, except without a camera... I just hide behind a door and stealth-poke my head out while they try to stalk me. 

YouTube - Ninja cat comes closer while not moving!


----------



## Andy (May 25, 2010)

lol Be careful. You may think your in stealth, but there is no out stealthing the powers of the stalking cat.  (New word-out-stealthing)


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 25, 2010)

I know. Be especially careful trying it atound the corner of a staircase... they can strike from any direction.


----------



## Andy (May 25, 2010)

YouTube - When Cats Attack


----------



## SilentNinja (May 25, 2010)

I dont have a cat  but i got a Ninja Chinchilla!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 25, 2010)

That was scary (When Cats Attack)...


----------



## Bogdan (May 29, 2010)

great videos, cats are great , my cat is constantly hunting the birds in the neighborhood 


thanks for posting


----------

